# Double Light Switch to Two Lights - PLEASE HELP [NZ 240v]



## DarkElixer (May 15, 2015)

Sorry had to post here as it wont let me post "links" without at least one post being that my diagram above was a "link".
Thanks.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

What country are you in?


----------



## DarkElixer (May 15, 2015)

rjniles said:


> What country are you in?


New Zealand so 240v


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

If the switches are single pole, double throw, if switch A is closed to terminal 1 it blows the breaker. If switch B is closed to terminal 2, left lamp will light. Right lamp is lit all the time. 
Better review your homework more carefully.


----------



## DarkElixer (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, however, I'm not entirely sure what any of that really means, I have a general grasp on wiring but this one has me stumped. Both lights switch on individually, like they should but they don't both "flick down" one flicks down the other flicks up to light up.










The back of the switches have one of these above behind both.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Regardless of whether you are using 12 volts or 120 volts or 240 volts and regardless of whether you are using alternating current or direct current, the wiring as you described does not work as you described.

At least according to USA descriptions of switch terminal labeling.


----------



## DarkElixer (May 15, 2015)

*@AllanJ * Strangely enough there is no blow outs nor lights remaining on, only the weird switch issue, below is an idea of what the switches would look like with both lights on. Not uniform if you know what I mean.










If someone could correct my diagram or provide an idea of how it should be wired I would be gratefully appreciative.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You going to have wait fro someone with knowledge of NZ switching. Most of the people here are from North America. WE don't have any switches like the one you show.
I don't see how the right would not be on all the time. Please review you wiring and make sure the diagram is how you actually wired the system.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

I think the wiring is wrong. Can you post the back side of the switch?


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

The wiring is wrong !
1 - turn power off.
2 - move the black wires to the loop terminals.
3 - join the two loop terminals in both switchs,
with a short length of black wire.
4 - move the red wire in switch B to terminal C.
5 - move red wire of switch B to terminal 1. 
6 - The red wire of light A should go to terminal 1
on switch A.
Your picture shows this wire going to the main supply
Which is not correct, it needs to go to switch A terminal 1.
And no where else !

If your supplied drawing is truelly representitive of what
You have done ? Then it would not work
So I am assuming it is wrong !
Be safe be careful
Let us know how you go ?


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Just so our american friends know what is going on !
This O/P is in New Zealand which is near Australia.
So the color scheme is the old Australian scheme
So Red is hot or active.
And Black is neutral.

Which is different to USA where black is hot.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

dmxtothemax said:


> Just so our american friends know what is going on !
> This O/P is in New Zealand which is near Australia.
> So the color scheme is the old Australian scheme
> So Red is hot or active.
> ...


How does the switch work, what is the loop terminal used for?

Why is the right side light not lit all the time? It seems to be connected to a hot and neutral with out a switch.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

I could be wrong but I think the loop might just be a terminal (like a splice block, or wire nut in the US)


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like one is switched and one stays on. 
What is loop???? 

Heard NZ is a nice place. Expensive but nice.

What is loop????


Change that. Looks like one stays on and one switches on/on.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

rjniles said:


> How does the switch work, what is the loop terminal used for?
> 
> Why is the right side light not lit all the time? It seems to be connected to a hot and neutral with out a switch.


Loop terminal is not connected to the switch at all.
It is just for terminating wires
Or joining wires such as the neutral.

And yes the light on the right can not work
If it is wired as shownon the diagram.

I suspect the drawing is wrong
Hense my comment in reply.
Cause the op said they are working
Sort of !


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

dmxtothemax said:


> Loop terminal is not connected to the switch at all.
> It is just for terminating wires
> Or joining wires such as the neutral.
> 
> Sort of !


 
I had that suspicion. Thanks for clearing it up


----------

